# Suggest a 1~2TB hard disk



## dexterz (Dec 23, 2016)

i'm planning to replace my existing 8~9years old WD640GB and 500GB hard disks with a single 1 or 2TB hard disk.
 i'll be moving my existing game installations to the new disk. i already use a 2TB WD green for data storage purpose.
also wondering if an SSD is will help  gaming performance(as far as load times go). mainly play Civ6 and WoW and other Moba and 4x genre games. budget between 6~10k 
TIA


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2016)

Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM006 64MB Cache 3.5" HDD -5,395.
Link: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM006 64MB Cache 3.5" HDD DESKTOP.+ 2YR WRNTY | eBay Mobil
OR
CRUCIAL CT275MX300SSD1 275GB MX300 SATA 2.5" SSD -10,196.
Link: CRUCIAL CT275MX300SSD1 275GB MX300 SATA 2.5" SSD | eBay Mobil
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## dexterz (Dec 23, 2016)

thinking of upping the budget and getting a 1TB drive and maybe a 250GB 750 evo for my regular games. looks to be best of both worlds for storage and performance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM006 64MB Cache 3.5" HDD -5,395.
> Link: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM006 64MB Cache 3.5" HDD DESKTOP.+ 2YR WRNTY | eBay Mobil
> OR
> CRUCIAL CT275MX300SSD1 275GB MX300 SATA 2.5" SSD -10,196.
> ...




Nobody in their right mind would get a <280GB SSD for 10k when they can get 480-512GB ones for the same price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2016)

dexterz said:


> thinking of upping the budget and getting a 1TB drive and maybe a 250GB 750 evo for my regular games. looks to be best of both worlds for storage and performance.


CRUCIAL MX300 275GB SATA 2.5″ 7MM SSD CT275MX300SSD1 -6,760.

Link: Buy Online | Crucial MX300 275GB SATA 2.5" 7mm SSD CT275MX300SSD1 | Price in India

Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM006 64MB Cache 3.5" HDD -5,395.

Link: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM006 64MB Cache 3.5" HDD DESKTOP.+ 2YR WRNTY | eBay Mobile


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## dexterz (Dec 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> CRUCIAL MX300 275GB SATA 2.5″ 7MM SSD CT275MX300SSD1 -6,760.
> 
> Link: Buy Online | Crucial MX300 275GB SATA 2.5" 7mm SSD CT275MX300SSD1 | Price in India
> 
> ...



does crucial have service center in india or is it a case of return to prime for RMA?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2016)

dexterz said:


> does crucial have service center in india or is it a case of return to prime for RMA?


For RMA you need to send it to prime only.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## dexterz (Dec 24, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> For RMA you need to send it to prime only.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


thanks for the info. might go with samsung 750 or 850 evo


----------



## Ironman (Apr 10, 2017)

Is there any other Brand which sells 2TB 7200 RPM Internal HDDs besides Seagate ?
Because , My Seagate Luck is BAD


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 10, 2017)

OP if you are in India then there are many online sites offering good prices..
local shops may give you good discounts comparing to Online..

Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM006 64MB Cache 3.5" HDD 5k-6k
Seagate Barracuda 2TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5&quot; Internal Bare Drive (ST2000DM006): Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie
Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co
Buy Online | Seagate BarraCuda ST2000DM006 2TB HDD | Price in Indi
SEAGATE 7200 RPM DESKTOP HDD 2TB INTERNAL SATA HARD DRIVE (ST2000DM006
Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM006 64MB Cache 3.5&quot; Hard Drive Bare Driv
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Seagate...sktop+Hard+Drive+(ST2000DM006)_C12P27274.html

CRUCIAL CT275MX300SSD1 275GB MX300 SATA 2.5" SSD -6k-7k
*www.amazon.in/Crucial-MX300-solid-state-NETCNA/dp/B01LBHSWWI/
*www.mdcomputers.in/index.php?route...t_id=6359&search=CRUCIAL+CT275MX300SSD1+275GB
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/crucial-mx300-275gb-sata-2-5-7mm-ssd-ct275mx300ssd1/
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Crucial...d+State+Drive+(CT275MX300SSD1)_C93P28285.html


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 10, 2017)

I would recommend Samsung 850 evo over any other SSD's (crucial MX300, etc etc.) because of its better performance. It may be little bit more expensive (I bought 850 evo - 250 GB variant for around Rs.7300/-) but worth it. However, I have not seen actual performance of other drives in real world but went through numerous comparisons/reviews to have the final decision. Maybe you find the difference (in performance) very minor and so, crucial mx300 suits you more (don't get me wrong, I know its a good drive too). But yeah, 850 evo is the best your money can buy at this price point.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 10, 2017)

Bought a 2tb Seagate for replacing storage. Didn't go for the ssd as I've reduced the time I spent gaming 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

